# Look Keo 2 Max vs Shimano PD 6700



## Wildcard

I have only ever used Shimano pedals, but am looking at the Look Keo 2 Max pedals for my new bike and am wondering why they are so popular apart form the looks!


----------



## twiggy73

I would go straight to the look keo blades chromo 

There are some great deals on them at ribblecycles.co.uk 

i love them there is nothing in the shimano rande that will come close to them IMO 

Twiggy73


----------



## Wildcard

I looked am open to suggestion, what is the difference to the blades? I was recommended to check out theMax thats all.

I have also looked at speedplay, mixed reviews.


----------



## twiggy73

Wildcard said:


> I looked am open to suggestion, what is the difference to the blades? I was recommended to check out theMax thats all.
> 
> I have also looked at speedplay, mixed reviews.



there is a huge differance with the blades I had the max2s and would not go back to them after getting the blades 
With the blades being a little wider i am much more sure footed on the pedals, I noticed a difference when climbing and sprinting with the extra width and with the blade spring keeping my feet locked in but easy to get out (i have the 12nm) 
I also noticed they were easier to find when starting off at a set of lights 

and as a bonus they were 40grams lighter a pair 
and for the ribblecycles.co.uk price you cant go wrong they were 50% cheaper than here in oz and that included delivery 
and delivery was only 10 days 
Twiggy


----------



## Wildcard

Yeah I am in OZ and all I can say is go the Aussie dollar, when I am ready to buy my new bike I am going to get a more for my money!!

I have been doning more reading on the blades and they have some good reviews(yours included), looks like it will be between the Keo Blades and speedplay at the moment.


----------



## adjtogo

I just went through the same dilemma and compared both, plus read different reviews both from people that own both the Look Keo Chromo and Shimano PD 6700 pedals. After taking everything into consideration, I ended up buying the Shimano PD 6700's from PBK. Ribble was out of stock on the pedals. I've read that the Look Keo 2 Chromo pedals wear out quick and become noisy after a short period of time.


----------



## 2velo

After using Ultegras I just went back to Look Keos. For me; better feel when clipping in, prefer the Look cleats to Shimanos and the Keos are a lot lighter.


----------



## Wildcard

Would the Keo Blades be more compareable to the Shimano Dura Ace 7900 Carbon?


----------



## NorCalBiker

Wildcard said:


> Would the Keo Blades be more compareable to the Shimano Dura Ace 7900 Carbon?


Well, they are both of top of the line and the price are similar. I am thinking of trying the 7900 myself since I have been using the old model Dura Ace.


----------



## adjtogo

I've heard many cyclist say the Keo Blade pedals wear out fast and become creaky very quickly. I bought the Ultegra 6700 pedals and am happier than a pig in shiza with them!!


----------



## TM-17

I have gone from Speedplay to Shimano 540s. I am waiting for them to wear out and get some more experience with riding and then planing to purchase a cool guy set. I have been debating on going to Keo Blades or Shimano 7900 or jump to Time RXS. I really like the Time Pedals and the size and shape of the Dura-Race. But one thing that I keep going back to is the ability to replace the cleat quickly and in he same place as before.

can you replace the metal slide plate on the Blades like on the Dura-Ace?

What does the Blade body look like when worn and what is the expected life expectancy?


----------



## darwinosx

I had the cromo blades and am now using Time iClics after using Shimano pedals for some time. They are nice and wide and easy to clip in to. Slightly easier than Shimano's I think because there is a more pronounced hook in front. But they are nowhere near as well made and show wear very quickly whereas the Shimanos are bombproof.


----------



## Wildcard

Now I am at the cross roads, I was keen on the Keo 2 Max as they are much lighter, but with the supposed release of the Ultegra Carbon pedal I am now thinking of waiting for that. It is supposed to be 50g lighter which would bring it back to pretty much the same weight as the Keo 2 Max.

Anyone seen any more infor on the Ultegra Carbon Pedal.


----------



## SolidSnake03

I had the Shimano 105 pedal's for about 3 month's and never really felt comfortable or confident with them I think due to the one sided entry and the limited float. About a week ago I switched to Speedplay Zero's and have really fallen for them. So far they have been amazing, the double sided entry is just great and the float is awesome. I feel so much more natural pedaling and clipping in/out with the Speedplay's as opposed to the limitations the 105's had (one sided entry and lower float).

I really don't see a down side to the Speedplay's at all except for needing to be a bit more careful with your cleats and not clomping around in them all the time since they are more expensive.

The Keo's your interested in are similar to the 105's in that they are one sided entry and have much more limited float compared to Speedplay at least


----------



## darwinosx

Wildcard said:


> Now I am at the cross roads, I was keen on the Keo 2 Max as they are much lighter, but with the supposed release of the Ultegra Carbon pedal I am now thinking of waiting for that. It is supposed to be 50g lighter which would bring it back to pretty much the same weight as the Keo 2 Max.
> 
> Anyone seen any more infor on the Ultegra Carbon Pedal.


If you are really that concerned about 50g then you probably should not be riding Shimano pedals. The Dura-Ace carbon pedals are available on eBay for around $225. I don't know when the Ultegra carbons are coming out but they will probably be fairly expensive for awhile.


----------

